# Looking for first Gravel/All Road bike



## Taehrkz (7 mo ago)

Having two excellent road bikes (steel & Ti) I am looking for that bike I can take off the pavement with big tires. Since I already have a steel and ti bike I was possibly looking at my first carbon all road bike. Is carbon a good choice for a gravel bike or is ti & steel a better choice. Could buy new or used. Custom or production bike is fine. I noticed that Crumpton now offers a all road bike looks very nice.
I look forward to your opinions.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

What’s your budget and what sort of riding do you like to do, do you like to go out and hammer or cruise around enjoying the countryside. 

Where will you be riding, stuff like bridelways and songletrack or fire roads in the forest. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeHarris (Nov 5, 2017)

The Schwinn Sporterra Adventure Bike is a great package for heavy users. I've been using this bike for the last 3 years. This gravel bike model has a heavy frame that can support users of up to 350 lbs of weight.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Carrera cyclo-cross which has done over 5k miles on. It came with 38mm tyres, now on 35mm ones. It gets well maintained but also not treated as fragile like my Cannondale. I frequently hit 20 mph on broken paths/ mud/ canal paths etc. In all that time it's needed 1 spoke and a freehub. Total cost £10.70.
I'd happily recommend and it only cost £250


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Taehrkz said:


> Having two excellent road bikes (steel & Ti) I am looking for that bike I can take off the pavement with big tires. Since I already have a steel and ti bike I was possibly looking at my first carbon all road bike. Is carbon a good choice for a gravel bike or is ti & steel a better choice. Could buy new or used. Custom or production bike is fine. I noticed that Crumpton now offers a all road bike looks very nice.
> I look forward to your opinions.


I would steer well clear of carbon on a gravel bike. The chances are you'll come off it if you're going on tracks, and carbon doesn't like hard knocks. You can damage a carbon frame without it looking damaged, the first you'll know about it is when it fails catastrophically. You've already got a titanium bike, this is the way to go. I replaced my old worn out work bike earlier this year. I'd decided on a gravel bike as I can use it for riding my local tracks as well as for work. I already have a Colnago carbon bike, and changed my winter bike to an Enigma titanium a couple of years ago. I was so impressed with the Enigma, I went titanium on the new bike and bought another Enigma titanium frame, the Escape gravel. I worked the spec out and gave it to my mate who owns a bike shop and he built it up to my spec. I bloody love it, yes it was expensive but it rides sublimely. I had a rack and mudguards fitted as its my every day bike and I don't like a wet backside.


----------

